# Horribly Slow Internet?



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Really hoping to get this fixed fast. All of a sudden my dl/up speed has come to a halt. I get about .45/mbs up and down..... I have reset my router and I have reset my cable modem, also restarted both comps, nothing has worked. This is killing me, any ideas here?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2009)

call your ISP and make sure they see you having a good connection?


----------



## Asylum (Apr 28, 2009)

+1 for sneeky...Always start with your ISP and see if there having problems...Then go from there!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I have now gotten some where. The million of router/modem resets seemed to do nothing. Even just running the cable from the Modem to the comp was slow net. But one time I let it run for about 10min and speed picked up. but my router would not connect and that thing has been bothering me for a while, so I finished it off and tossed it away.

Now I got it all working again except my comp... posting from the gf's right now because mine is giving me this error.



> "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration ------------- Not fixed



Even tried a network card in there and it did the samething.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 28, 2009)

Check and make sure something didn't get switched under your LAN configuration on your pc.
Also, maybe see if you can acquire a new modem. Maybe that is crapping out on ya.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

directly connect your internet from the modem to the PC and see if that helps. If it does, then you know its the router.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Doubting it's the modem as I am using that same modem to post with right now. And a direct modem to this comp works great, or even Modem -> Router -> This Comp. But Direct Modem or Modem _> Router -> My comp and mine doesn't work.

I've tried running the repair tool on  my network and that is the error it comes up with.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

So its just slow on your computer?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 28, 2009)

Tried reinstalling the LAN drivers and making sure all the settings are correct under the device properties?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Tried reinstalling the LAN drivers and making sure all the settings are correct under the device properties?



ARe you dual booting XP and Windows 7? is the problem happening on both of them?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I have now gotten some where. The million of router/modem resets seemed to do nothing. Even just running the cable from the Modem to the comp was slow net. But one time I let it run for about 10min and speed picked up. but my router would not connect and that thing has been bothering me for a while, so I finished it off and tossed it away.
> 
> Now I got it all working again except my comp... posting from the gf's right now because mine is giving me this error.
> 
> ...



So yours is still slow or wont connect at all?

This error sounds like a dhcp conflict or an incorrect address. What is the ip and subnet mask of your router and machine in question?

Also are you using static or dhcp to assign addresses?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> So its just slow on your computer?



Nop, got the speed issue fixed, just my comp has no connection now, I am posting from ym GF's comp.



A Cheese Danish said:


> Tried reinstalling the LAN drivers and making sure all the settings are correct under the device properties?



DLing new drivers atm, so hard to find drivers those as realteks site is garbage, and I'm giving my Realtek TRL8139 Lan card a shot.



Morrison5891 said:


> ARe you dual booting XP and Windows 7? is the problem happening on both of them?



Nope just straight Win 7 install.



Hybrid_theory said:


> So yours is still slow or wont connect at all?
> 
> This error sounds like a dhcp conflict or an incorrect address. What is the ip and subnet mask of your router and machine in question?
> 
> Also are you using static or dhcp to assign addresses?



Won't connect at all.

I know next to nothing about TCP/IP I tried reset my ip address, but seems win 7 has an issue with that, beyond that I'm really lost.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well updated the Realtek drivers didn't work, so I tried the Realtek in her comp and it didnt work, must not be compatible with Windows 7. So trying my onboard one that I had been using before, getting new drivers for it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I'm lost, got the newest drivers I could for my built in Lan and doesn't work. Not really sure what to do now, thinking just a lan card as I know very little about this stuff.

Anyone got any other ideas or a suggestion for a lan card that would be compatible with Win 7. Not really looking to spend more than $30 after shipping, a bit over would be fine.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 28, 2009)

You shouldnt have to get a new card. It is windows 7, you could just wait till rc1 to see if it works. But in the meantime:

can you open the start menu at the bottom
type cmd in the search

open cmd.exe and type 

ipconfig /all

Post your output please.


----------



## infomercialscams (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello..

Every once in a great while I encounter a computer that is suddenly having trouble accessing any website that is hosted on a server inside our company. I say suddenly because it was working just fine a day or so ago. We are using internet explorer 6 or 7 and in some instances we are using firefox 3. The computer is a normal workstation; fresh install of windows XP Pro with either SP2 or SP3. The firewall is turned off and we are using the administrator account on the computer. We have reset the settings on internet explorer and cleared all of the temp directories, but the page will either not load after hanging for about 15 mins or will finally appear after hanging for about 15 mins (same result if we try the IP address or the server name); however, if I PING the IP or name of the server, I get a quick response. All other computers on my network will get to the pages just fine. In the past we have ended up rebuilding the machine. Anyone have a better solution????


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 29, 2009)

infomercialscams said:


> Hello..
> 
> Every once in a great while I encounter a computer that is suddenly having trouble accessing any website that is hosted on a server inside our company. I say suddenly because it was working just fine a day or so ago. We are using internet explorer 6 or 7 and in some instances we are using firefox 3. The computer is a normal workstation; fresh install of windows XP Pro with either SP2 or SP3. The firewall is turned off and we are using the administrator account on the computer. We have reset the settings on internet explorer and cleared all of the temp directories, but the page will either not load after hanging for about 15 mins or will finally appear after hanging for about 15 mins (same result if we try the IP address or the server name); however, if I PING the IP or name of the server, I get a quick response. All other computers on my network will get to the pages just fine. In the past we have ended up rebuilding the machine. Anyone have a better solution????



It's possible that your web server is receiving more http requests than what it can handle. If this occurs, try requesting the page from another machine and see if it happens. If not, maybe move the machine in question to a different switch port.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 29, 2009)

Log into your modem and see what your signal strength is. Maybe its the cable its self


----------



## thraxed (May 3, 2009)

New modem have batteries in em, ya might actually have to yank the battery out, to truly reset the modem.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (May 3, 2009)

im going to guess IP conflicts on the network with yours and gf's computers/laptops?

make sure both are on at same time and then do ipconfig /all 

and list then both here?


----------

